# How to build a pigeon house in canada?



## pigeon1222 (Apr 21, 2013)

I am planning to build a pigeon house but i don't know what to do about winter... Do i move the birds inside the house during winter or keep them outside in the loft? Also what do i do about squirrels and raccoon's, do they eat the pigeons or harm them?

Is there any loft design u can recommend that i can build in my backyard that will let pigeon survive in the winter outside? Are u suppose to insulate the loft and put a vent from the house to the loft so the loft has heating?

P.S: I dont have a very large backyard because i live in a townhouse.

Thanks


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't have any answers but replied so I get notified when someone who knows replies.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Pigeons can handle most temperatures as long as the loft is draft free. Doors and windows should fit tightly in their frames. Siding should be nailed or screwed down tight against the frame. If you have air vents for ventilation in the summer, have a way to close these off during the winter. Insulation should not be needed if the loft is tight. (It's always nice if you can afford insulation but it can cause it's own set of problems. Mold, dust collection, even vermin problems, if not done properly done) Facing the loft in a southerly or southwest direction to catch the most sun through windows and if a fly pen is used is also a good idea.

Squirrels should not be much of a problem if the loft is tight. Raccoons can be a real problem if the proper wire mesh is not used on the fly pens, or if doors, windows, and traps are not properly made, or are left open at night. Cats, dogs, rats, mice are all potential problems. And depending where you are in Canada, you could have other animal concerns. Birds of prey are also concerns, depending on the seasons.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## pigeon whisperer (Nov 16, 2013)

plywood and 2 by 4 wil be your best friends.........just finishing mine (southern ontario) 7/16 obs from home depot $9.00/sheet,use multipules of 4 so have no waiste,i used vapour barrier on inside walls,with insalation then another sheet of plywood,so a cross section would be sheet of plywood 2 by 4 frame and vapour barrier and another sheet of plywood....basically an insulated garden shed .one heat lamp or one or two 100 watt bulbs will keep interior at 35 degrees or higher...use one by one inch square mesh (not chicken wire ) can be found at canadian tire or t.s.c ..........


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Diddo on the 1" square mesh strongest you can find. Keeps all critters out. Rats, mice, and even small birds like finches can carry disease in when they are after the food. Cold, like said, is not a problem as long as there are no drafts. Heat sources I do not like. They can cause sweating which is moisture and is not healthy for the birds. I have heard of some that use heat and have no trouble, I guess it is up to the humidity in the climate they live in. Low ceiling height makes it easy to catch up the birds and a lot of perches ^^^^to get off the floor. I keep my water in a shaded spot in the outside aviary to keep dust out and feed on a bench off the floor for cleanliness. Everyone has there own ways, listen to the folks here and they will keep ya straight. Good luck and look forward to some pictures to see how you do it.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Small critters can go right throught 1x1 wire. I would not have believed it if I didn't witness a chipmunk in my pen that has 1x1 wire, and when he saw me he put his head through and pulled his body right through. I also saw a sparrow in there one day. I use 1/2 x 1 on everything now.


----------



## pigeon whisperer (Nov 16, 2013)

*correction on wire mesh*

So i goofed on the wire mesh size its actually 1/2 by 1/2 inch mesh..t.s.c 45.0 dollars 50ft. roll..


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Me too, I thought 1" square was 1/2 inch by 1/2 inch. Either way smaller the better.


----------



## golub (Feb 24, 2012)

where to buy 1/2 by 1/2 inch mesh..t.s.c 45.0 dollars 50ft. roll.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Here Lowes and home depot and most hardware stores sell it. Expensive, but worth it in the long run.


----------

